# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  что то ч браузером Эксплоер 8 и скайпом

## Папюс1

Добрый день.Хотел удалить скайп из системы,что бы переустановить и не смог.Система пишет что нет доступа к инсталлятору или типа он не установлен.Причем ни один файл не удаляется из программ Что посоветуете?И еще проблема,то запускается.то нет браузер эксполер и и с ним соответственно и скайп через раз.Система Виста,32 разр,ноут Асус..Подскажите пожалуйста как исправить это.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

